# Rhapsody for a Lost Soul + video



## Guy Bacos (Nov 21, 2009)

_"Rhapsody for a Lost Soul"_

http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Rhapsody% ... 20Soul.mp3

Any comments would be appreciated, thanks!


Guy
http://www.guybacos.com/


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 21, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!

I'm a bit unconvinced by the strings, especially in the middle...some of the legato and the general tone drew me out of the otherwise impeccable realism illusion you've got going on. A few of the brass attacks were also a bit sharp to my ears, but those are both nit-picky complaints about an impressive piece.

Musically it's dynamic, expressive, and well orchestrated. Not particularly innovative orchestration-wise, but it's obviously adept. I loved the woodwind flourishes all through the beginning.

I also want to mention that the clarity of sound that you get in your mixes is beautiful, big kudos for that.

Thanks a bunch for sharing, Guy, this is fabulous work!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Thanks Marius! Much appreciated your post  I agree with your constructive comments. This time I went for a sharper or crispier sound, I was concerned about some brass being a bit too sharp at the end, I hesitated fixing that since I was afraid it would create some inconsistency in the mix and the acoustical effect, but I will review this now.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 21, 2009)

Beautiful....and very inspiring!
You made my soul a bit brighter this morning.
Technically....who cares with a piece like this (although its excellent for the most part). Its about the music right?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Thanks Synergy, I really enjoyed reading your comments! :D


----------



## dfhagai (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Great orchestration indeed.
Excellent, loved it 

Is it mainly VSL?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Thanks Hagai! It's all VSL.


----------



## Mahlon (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Guy, that's really inspiring. Very beautiful and the clarity of orchestration and openess of sound is impressive. What, besides orchestration, are you doing to achieve such clean vistas?

Mahlon


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*



Mahlon @ Sun Nov 22 said:


> Guy, that's really inspiring. Very beautiful and the clarity of orchestration and openess of sound is impressive. What, besides orchestration, are you doing to achieve such clean vistas?
> 
> Mahlon



Thank you Mahlon!

The clarity and the crisp sound I like in this one even though for some it could be a bit extreme, more so for the higher brass. I used the VSL exciter and found a setting that pleased my ear, that added some nice overtones and gave that clearer sound. I have always been cautious with exciters, in this case it really helped.


----------



## mech289 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Guy, I am on my fourth listen now. This is simply lovely work. I really like what you have done here. Best, Joseph


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Hi! Guy,

Thats awesome stuff!!! Great Orchestration - beautiful.

What reverb are you using?


Thanks.

Best,


Tanuj.


----------



## fido94 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Guy, as always, terrific composition, orchestration and mock-up.

Hats off to you o-[][]-o


----------



## paoling (Nov 22, 2009)

Awesome composition!
Just a marvellous listen, after an afternoon spent listening some terrible contemporary music live... 
Refreshing my ears


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*



mech289 @ Sun Nov 22 said:


> Guy, I am on my fourth listen now. This is simply lovely work. I really like what you have done here. Best, Joseph



That means a lot reading that you're on your fourth listening. Thanks!




vibrato @ Sun Nov 22 said:


> Hi! Guy,
> 
> Thats awesome stuff!!! Great Orchestration - beautiful.
> 
> ...



Thanks vibrato!

I used Altiverb, Berlin large hall for strings and WW, and for brass Sidney opera house. I think I also used Sidney for perc, not sure though, might of been Berlin far.





fido94 @ Sun Nov 22 said:


> Guy, as always, terrific composition, orchestration and mock-up.
> 
> Hats off to you o-[][]-o



Thanks a lot! 





paoling @ Sun Nov 22 said:


> Awesome composition!
> Just a marvellous listen, after an afternoon spent listening some terrible contemporary music live...
> Refreshing my ears



Thanks paoling! I wonder what contemporary music you listened to this afternoon.


----------



## Przemek K. (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Guy, now this time you really outdid yourself. This is so outstanding, great composition & orchestration.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah, it is very cool, and I like the flutes and ww at the beginning so much! Well done!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 23, 2009)

germancomponist @ Mon Nov 23 said:


> Yeah, it is very cool, and I like the flutes and ww at the beginning so much! Well done!



Thanks again Gunther. I'm glad you appreciated the WW, I was going for the higher register, especially clar and oboe giving a different color than the usual middle range.




Przemek K. @ Mon Nov 23 said:


> Guy, now this time you really outdid yourself. This is so outstanding, great composition & orchestration.



Wow! So happy to read this, cause I was particularly happy with this piece. Thanks!


----------



## dogforester (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

What a lovely piece, great writing Guy, I'm going to listen again !


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 23, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ Mon Nov 23 said:


> germancomponist @ Mon Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it is very cool, and I like the flutes and ww at the beginning so much! Well done!
> ...



When I first listend to it, it was on my e-book with it`s little speakers and three beers. I thought at the beginning there were only flutes...  o-[][]-o

Guy, have you got an e mail? o/~


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 23, 2009)

germancomponist @ Mon Nov 23 said:


> Guy, have you got an e mail? o/~



No, I haven't!

Did you sent it to: [email protected]


----------



## Hardy Heern (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

An Ignoramus's view....(ie the vast majority)

Guy, that's a beautifully written and produced piece. I do think that it would be perfect with a visual accompaniment though.

Great stuff and I love the space....

Frank


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*



Hardy Heern @ Mon Nov 23 said:


> An Ignoramus's view....(ie the vast majority)
> 
> Guy, that's a beautifully written and produced piece. I do think that it would be perfect with a visual accompaniment though.
> 
> ...



Thank you Hardy!

A video with it is a good idea actually.  I'll have to get Hans Scheffer....


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

PS I did some tweaking in the adagio section and uploaded a new mix.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 23, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ Mon Nov 23 said:


> germancomponist @ Mon Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy, have you got an e mail? o/~
> ...



Yes


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Great composition Guy. The strings are fake at some parts but the composition is great!!!
I hope you are not wasting you time producing great tracks to the fake "the most, best, premier, top, greatest" in Hollywood :| !!!

Best!!!


----------



## nikolas (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll admit that I can't hear the Stravinsky effect, but I do listen to a bit of Wagner, but mainly more 'film like' oriented focus... 

I've heard this piece 4 times in a row, to be certain I'm not missing anything, but I have to admit that it's not much too my liking. Maybe I'm too atonal in nature to like it in the first place! :D LOL

The thing that bothers me, I think, is that while there's hell going on with fast runs, etc, they all remain pretty much in the same tonality, same chord almost for a very long time. There's a lot of repetition in the runs and all the ornaments all round. And the 2nd part it still remains solidly in place, tonal wise. There are chordal changes, of course, and the timid counterpoint (which I love so much) makes very interesting stuff, but, but, but it does remain in the same place all the time. 

The orchestration is very solid, indeed, albeit less innovative than I would hope, based on your other wonderful works (as Marius says).

The rendering is fantastic, and VSL shines through your fingers and your setup! I love the rendering and the recording. 

I hope I've not dissapointed you with my review. It certainly was not my intent, the least.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*



leogardini @ Tue Nov 24 said:


> Great composition Guy. The strings are fake at some parts but the composition is great!!!
> I hope you are not wasting you time producing great tracks to the fake "the most, best, premier, top, greatest" in Hollywood :| !!!
> 
> Best!!!



Thanks leogardini! 

Not too sure what you meant by: "I hope you are not wasting you time producing great tracks to the fake "the most, best, premier, top, greatest" in Hollywood :| !!!" 

But cheers!


Nikolas, 

I guess by now most people know I'm from the old school. 

I should of pointed out that this piece is a VSL demo, so the goal is to feature various aspect of the lib, the adagio section is the only mov where I treated this as a piece the way I like to write. The rest is more to showcase lib, runs trills etc.. of course still trying to make it sound good but the liberty is more limited.

Your critiques are always well articulated and honest, so I do appreciate them. 

Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Paoling,

I must admit you were right, there is a weakness on that cello/bass measure. I did a change on the downward notes, added some tension, very subtle, but to my ears works better.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Thanks Terry! I really appreciate your nice comment.


----------



## paoling (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Guy!
Sorry, if I could't answer you before... 

Regarding that ABC#D#ED#C# point, remember that we are speaking on a very single detail of a fantastic composition, I don't know if I'm able to compose something like this, but I'll try to imitate you 

Anyway I think that I would try to change that point in this way. Omitting the first C# making the B last 2 notes (legato):

A BB D# E D# C# (with the two EE added in the downward as you did).
In this way you break the LALALALALA melody that makes me to remember Solfege lessons. More over I would try to render that part a little more legato, because in the second part of your piece the strings are very smooth, and that marcato sound seems a bit forced.

Remember that these are details. Very very small details. Oh, I found in my mind another piece that has something in common from yours: adagio for strings by Barber. The moments of silence and the slow entrance of strings are similar and fashinating in the same way.

@Nicholas The Stravinsky effect came from a recently interest from Petrushka... There's this way of depicting a world with woodwinds effecets.. But this was maybe, just an impression.
Anyway I'm slowly discovering that most of the music that moves something in me, it's often music based on simple tonal and diatonic chords. Chromatic music impresses me, and can trasport my mind to new worlds and sensations, and often I discover that the things that I love more of this music are the diatonic parts of it. Like diatonic melodies over chromatic harmony, or modal modern pieces like Debussy, and impressionism in general (or some kinds of jazz music).
Wow what a reply! I'm writing all of this in the small white box below... 
A funny read for an english reader


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Paoling,

Off hand I like that change you suggested a lot. I'll have to see how it flows from the start, but sounds good to me. So will that cost me 1% royalty?lol

Back to Stravinsky, of course it doesn't sound like Stravinsky as mentioned by Nikolas, but we each interpret our influences our own way, this is one thing great about composing. But it's a fact, the WW agitated section, I totally had Stravinsky in mind. And Wagner was the next influence and finally you mention the most important influence of the piece: Barber. Quite impressive naming the 3 composers I had in mind: Stravinsky-Wagner-Barber, and Beethoven too, forgot.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Thanks everyone for all the encouraging comments, it was a real treat to read them. :D 

Paoling, I did that bass change, except I did not repeat the B twice, I preferred to tie them. Have a listen.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice work Guy - orchestration is well done. It sounds like something from the Romantic period. Lovely writing and ornamentation - excellent work although in the middle there was a point where the strings did not sound as convincing.

Perhaps it might had been even more interesting as a testament to the period you're emulating that invite the listener to bend the ear via bi-tonality (which was Stavinsky's trademark) coupled with key modulations through progressions. 

At any rate, great job overall, I think you deserve to be proud of it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Thanks Frederick! :D 

You are right, I went too sweet with the exciter in the adagio part, I corrected this and uploaded a new mix. Hope this is better.

I see your point about an approach to present the piece. That's interesting.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Thanks again everybody! 

For anyone interested I did a final mix I'm really happy this time, talking about the slow section. Also Hans Scheffer was kind enough to do a video to the music, which should be presented soon.

Paoling, I finally fixed that important bass line at the climax of the slow section in an effective way, not what you had suggested, but you made me realize it could of been more expressive and I think it works very well now. Really glad you brought it up!

All constructive comments helped me to improve this piece, so thanks!

EDIT: Same link.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*



Guy Bacos @ Tue Dec 01 said:


> Thanks again everybody!
> 
> For anyone interested I did a final mix I'm really happy this time, talking about the slow section. Also Hans Scheffer was kind enough to do a video to the music, which should be presented soon.
> 
> ...



Is there a new link?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Rhapsody for a Lost Soul*

Same link.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Dec 1, 2009)

I had the pleasure to do a video for this wonderful piece of music.
The music was so strong that it was really easy to find the right images
http://www.vimeo.com/7919164

thanks for watching and thanks to Guy for the wonderful opportunity to work with a real master!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 1, 2009)

Hans Scheffler @ Tue Dec 01 said:


> I had the pleasure to do a video for this wonderful piece of music.
> The music was so strong that it was really easy to find the right images
> http://www.vimeo.com/7919164
> 
> thanks for watching and thanks to Guy for the wonderful opportunity to work with a real master!



WOW! BRAVO! You did a fantastic job, Hans. It seems that Guy had written to your pictures. o-[][]-o o/~


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you Gunther!
Sometimes it works both ways!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 1, 2009)

Hans, 

maybe you could better start a new thread with this, because so many people "had" visited this thread here.... .


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 1, 2009)

germancomponist @ Tue Dec 01 said:


> Hans,
> 
> maybe you could better start a new thread with this, because so many people "had" visited this thread here.... .



Agree, it's a beautiful video and worth seen.


----------



## paoling (Dec 1, 2009)

Wonderful Job, Guy you did exactly what I had in mind... The slow part is very fluid and the video by Hans is very beautiful.

Infact the beginning part made me think about Ponyo on a Cliff soundtrack, that is a wonderful animation movie of a strange and funny fish.


----------



## paoling (Dec 1, 2009)

(beautiful use of horns


----------



## veetguitar (Dec 2, 2009)

Fantastic music and mix!
Guy, could you give some hint about your exciter settings in Vienna Suite?
Is it mainly on the higher strings? I like that sound a lot.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 2, 2009)

veetguitar @ Wed Dec 02 said:


> Fantastic music and mix!
> Guy, could you give some hint about your exciter settings in Vienna Suite?
> Is it mainly on the higher strings? I like that sound a lot.



Thanks veetguitar! :D 

About the vienna suite exciter, at first I had put too much in and in some places it sounded artificial, I then adjusted it to not have too much on the higher strings, for that I used the automation, since I didn't want to loose the nice effect on the rest of the string register. As for what was the setting? it makes no sense to give any settings since it really depends on your texture, for example, in the fast section, I used more exciter and that worked out well, but in the slow section I had to be more careful. So I just fiddle around with the sliders until I find a setting that tickles my ears. And despite it worked out well, I must admit I'm very amateur compared to a good sound engineer, I may just have the advantage of knowing more the effect I want, kind of an extension of orchestrating. Just play with the knobs until you are happier with your sound, really a trial and error process. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 2, 2009)

Very beautiful, I love both the music and the video! Congratulations to you both.

I would have named it "Rhapsody for a hopeful Soul" though  because that is what it probably is.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Dec 2, 2009)

i already tried 3 times but i always get an error.
maybe its too big


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 2, 2009)

Youtube videos should not be longer than 10 minutes plus I think there are some fomats more suited than others. Perhaps somebody with more experience than me could chime in here.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 2, 2009)

Hans Scheffler @ Wed Dec 02 said:


> i already tried 3 times but i always get an error.
> maybe its too big



Oops, ignore my last message, got 2 threads confused!

Anyway, I believe, there is a max of 1 GB per file on youtube, not sure, but I think I remember reading this once.

But to get a large audience you should put a sexy girl as the front picture. :D


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Dec 2, 2009)

i finally managed the upload
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uOgs4eBnWY

its the stupid embarrasing stuff that gets the most views at youtube but that would be a total mismatch with your music!
i had about 100.000 views on youtube and vimeo during the last year or so.
According to youtube standards thats totally peanuts.
Probably speaks in favor for the quality of my clips. At least thats what i keep telling myself.....


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 2, 2009)

Hannes_F @ Wed Dec 02 said:


> Very beautiful, I love both the music and the video! Congratulations to you both.
> 
> I would have named it "Rhapsody for a hopeful Soul" though  because that is what it probably is.



Thanks!

You feel lost when you start writing the piece but by the end you feel hopeful.


----------

